# Unemployment rate goes down!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
The number of unemployed has gone down!!
Yes, now there are "only" 4,512,116 unemployed. I can't find what percentage that is yet, or any of the usual data like regions or 25's and under, but I do I'll change my signature.
Although it is good news I do wonder how long for when I see things like construction is growing.(From here http://prensa.empleo.gob.es/WebPrensa/noticias/seguridadsocial/detalle/2362)
If one of the main reasons that the Spanish economy failed was that too many properties were built, in wrong places and at the wrong prices, and if few houses have been sold since the beginning of the crisis in 2008, why are more being built now? Also retail is on the up, and tourism is still there.
I agree with the quote from this article



> Analysts are worried that the employment situation and actual job situation is more or less the same now as it was before the crisis. This means that these areas focus on the same type of industries and offer the same type of jobs, which obviously didn’t work before.
> It’s not very positive that the jobs available are still low quality ones that won’t do much to elevate people’s living standards or economic situation.


 - See more at: In Which Regions Are There More Possibilities to Find and Lose a Job? | Spanish News in English - On The Pulse of Spain


It's seems to me that the ruling classes have hung on as best they can and will now start to roll out the same old. Where is the innovation, the dynamism the new ingredients needed to stir up the old and bring on the new?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> The number of unemployed has gone down!!
> Yes, now there are "only" 4,512,116 unemployed. I can't find what percentage that is yet, or any of the usual data like regions or 25's and under, but I do I'll change my signature.
> Although it is good news I do wonder how long for when I see things like construction is growing.(From here Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social - Gabinete de comunicación - Seguridad Social El número de afiliados medios a la Seguridad Social se incrementa en 5.232 personas en noviembre)
> ...


The phrase 'one trick ponies' comes to mind.

It has always amazed me how one dimensional a country this is, they just keep doing the same things.

Different situation but the same end result is how the farmers round here all grow grapes for the cava producers. Nobody seems to think it might be a good idea to try something different, even maybe only in one field, just in case there is a problem with the crop one year. There's probably a good reason for it and I'm doing everybody here an injustice. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> The phrase 'one trick ponies' comes to mind.
> 
> It has always amazed me how one dimensional a country this is, they just keep doing the same things.
> 
> Different situation but the same end result is how the farmers round here all grow grapes for the cava producers. Nobody seems to think it might be a good idea to try something different, even maybe only in one field, just in case there is a problem with the crop one year. There's probably a good reason for it and I'm doing everybody here an injustice. I hope so anyway.


Grapes grow best on bad soil, so alternatives might be limited, and they probably get EU subsidies anyway.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought unemployment had been steadily creeping down in Spain for a few months now.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I thought unemployment had been steadily creeping down in Spain for a few months now.


It has, but apparently it's the first time it's gone down in November since 2007! That's what I heard on the radio this morning anyway.
I'd like to know how this compares with unemployment in the UK though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not round here unfortunately.

El paro crece en otras 1.419 personas en noviembre en Cádiz


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Unemployment is up in Malaga too by about 1900 and over 4000 have left the Social Security system. Unemployment in Jaen is down but that is due to the Olive harvest so that won't last. Andalucia is too dependent on tourism.

Nationally it's good news, there are always winners and losers.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It has, but apparently it's the first time it's gone down in November since 2007! That's what I heard on the radio this morning anyway.
> I'd like to know how this compares with unemployment in the UK though.


Pesky, the unemployment rate in North Somerset is 1.3%


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I understand that in Spain those who have never worked (including school leavers) are not put on the list, and long term unemployed are removed from it.

So up down, who knows?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> I understand that in Spain those who have never worked (including school leavers) are not put on the list, and long term unemployed are removed from it.
> 
> So up down, who knows?


That's not strictly true. If you are signing on, you get counted even if you aren't getting any payments. But people on training courses are excluded, even when they are unlikely to get a job at the end. In Benalup there are apparently several women in ther 60s training to be bricklayers!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

And then there's all this "other" work going on as well, which isn't counted either:-

Una sociedad manchada - Vivir en ***** - Econom?a sumergida y dinero ***** | EL MUNDO


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

One of our friends here has been out of work for 2 years but now has a job again, good news for him


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Something tells me numbers are being doctored. Is it really true that people in training courses aren't counted!? That's bologna. 

Paro went in up Cantabria too.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> Something tells me numbers are being doctored. Is it really true that people in training courses aren't counted!? That's bologna.
> 
> Paro went in up Cantabria too.


Elene, like all stats the numbers get distorted to suit the 'required' outcome.

I find this interesting 

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5cc9db3e-bbbc-11e1-9436-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3KpCoCvxU


_The truth is not as dire as figures suggest, writes Steven Hill

Hardly a day goes by without a new headline screaming about the scandal of youth unemployment, which has been pinned at the outrageous levels of 50 per cent in Spain and Greece and above 20 per cent in the eurozone.

There’s just one problem – those numbers are derived from a flawed methodology, which misrepresents the true level of unemployment among young people, making it look far worse than it is. Indeed, the same methodology is also used to measure adult unemployment rates and probably underestimates that figure. The way we estimate unemployment is giving us a skewed view of reality

The problem is as follows: the adult jobless rate is calculated as the percentage of unemployed workers divided into the number of total workers in the labour force. So if you have 20 jobless workers and 200 workers in the labour force, the unemployment rate is 10 per cent.

But when it comes to youth, those attending university or job-training full-time are not considered part of the labour force because they are neither working nor looking for a job. With millions of students removed from the labour force, that makes the denominator in the equation much smaller and, with the numerator staying the same, the unemployment rate looks higher.

In the example above, let’s say that of the 200 workers, 150 enter a university. They would no longer be counted as part of the labour force, so even though the number of young people actually out of work has not changed, the unemployment rate has quadrupled to 40 per cent.

For adult unemployment, the same methodology probably understates the true level. Since it only includes adults in the labour force, those who have quit searching are not counted. The number of such “discouraged workers” has climbed higher than normal, so unemployment looks lower than it really is_


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Something tells me numbers are being doctored. Is it really true that people in training courses aren't counted!? That's bologna.
> 
> Paro went in up Cantabria too.


Employment numbers all over the world are doctored. It's a given. It speaks volumes that even though the stats we are fed are not the true story, the government recognises there are still well over 4 miliion people unemployed in this country. Maybe the real figure is 5m
In the UK people on government training courses arranged through job centres never used to be included in the unemployment figures, and there were a lot more courses than there are in Spain. I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Elene, like all stats the numbers get distorted to suit the 'required' outcome.
> 
> I find this interesting
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure this is a distortion of the real figures. Many young people are studying for longer than they want to or had thought of just because there are no jobs for them to be had, so if they weren't studying Bachillerato or FP or Uni they'd be unemployed and fattening up the numbers directly


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not so sure this is a distortion of the real figures. Many young people are studying for longer than they want to or had thought of just because there are no jobs for them to be had, so if they weren't studying Bachillerato or FP or Uni they'd be unemployed and fattening up the numbers directly


The problem is as follows: the adult jobless rate is calculated as the percentage of unemployed workers divided into the number of total workers in the labour force. So if you have 20 jobless workers and 200 workers in the labour force, the unemployment rate is 10 per cent.


In the example above, let’s say that of the 200 workers, 150 enter a university. They would no longer be counted as part of the labour force, so even though the number of young people actually out of work has not changed, the unemployment rate has quadrupled to 40 per cent.

Whilst the number of unemployed does not change in the example, the stat is very different.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> The problem is as follows: the adult jobless rate is calculated as the percentage of unemployed workers divided into the number of total workers in the labour force. So if you have 20 jobless workers and 200 workers in the labour force, the unemployment rate is 10 per cent.
> 
> 
> In the example above, let’s say that of the 200 workers, 150 enter a university. They would no longer be counted as part of the labour force, so even though the number of young people actually out of work has not changed, the unemployment rate has quadrupled to 40 per cent.
> ...


Hi Larryzx,
As far as I can see you've repeated what you said in your earlier post, which I'm just as close, or far from understanding as before!
Yes, maybe the way this is worked out is not the best and does not reflect the real number of under 25's who are unemployed. However, that doesn't take away from the (as I believe it to be) fact, that a large number of young people who didn't envisage it, and who in many cases are not cut out for it, are in further education and do not appear on the unemployment lists.


----------

